# Strikeforce and M1 Global: Fedor vs Silva



## Xerxes

Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Silva
Date: Feb 12, 2011
Location: East Rutherford, N.J.
Venue: IZOD Center
Broadcast: Showtime and HDNet​


> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> * Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva (heavyweight-tournament quarterfinals)
> * Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov (heavyweight-tournament quarterfinals)
> * Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson (heavyweight-tournament reserve fight)
> * Valentijn Overeem vs. Ray Sefo (heavyweight-tournament reserve fight)
> * Chad Griggs vs. Gian Villante (heavyweight-tournament reserve fight)
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (HDNet)
> 
> * Igor Gracie vs. John Salgado
> * Marc Stevens vs. John Cholish
> * Josh LaBerge vs. Anthony Leone*
> * Jason McLean vs. Kevin Roddy*






> Fedor Emelianenko will return to the Strikeforce cage on Feb. 12, as he takes on Antonio Silva in a heavyweight main event from the Izod Center in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> Sources close to the negotiations informed Sherdog.com Sunday evening of the event’s date and location.
> 
> A match between former UFC heavyweight champions Andrei Arlovski and Josh Barnett is also said to be in the works for the February date. It remains to be seen how the New Jersey Athletic Control Board handles the licensing situation Barnett -- who allegedly tested positive for a performance enhancing substance prior to a scheduled bout with Emelianenko in the summer of 2009 -- is dealing with in California. His hearing before the California commission was pushed back at their Dec. 2 meeting.
> 
> As speculated, Strikeforce will indeed hold an eight-man heavyweight tournament in 2011, and Emelianenko-Silva and Arlovski-Barnett are set to serve as quarterfinal bouts. Though the remaining combatants could not be confirmed, a third quarterfinal matchup between Fabricio Werdum and Brett Rogers is expected to take place in Columbus, Ohio, on a planned March 5 event.
> 
> A fourth and final tournament bout is also set to take place on the March card. Semi-final and final bouts would then be held later in the year at to-be-announced events.
> 
> The promotion will also hold two alternate bouts in case injury sidelines competitors in the main draw. Potential contestants could include “Challengers” series standouts Lavar Johnson, Daniel Cormier and Shane del Rosario.
> 
> Regarded by many as the greatest heavyweight in the history of the sport, Emelianenko was shocked by Werdum, a heavy underdog, in June, losing for the first time in a decade. Though the ***** specialist floored the Brazilian early in the first period, his follow-up was a bit too aggressive. As Emelianenko attempted to finish the fight with his trademark ground-and-pound, the savvy jiu-jitsu black belt avoided the blows and caught the Russian in a textbook triangle choke. Emelianenko holds notable victories over Mirko Filopovic, Arlovski and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (twice).
> 
> Silva is fresh off a come-from-behind win over King of the Cage light heavyweight champion Mike Kyle on Dec. 4 in St. Louis. Taking the fight on just five days' notice, Kyle shocked spectators by landing a crisp right hand to the jaw of the heavily-favored Brazilian, knocking him to the mat. Though the American Kickboxing Academy product pounced with heavy punches and hammer fists, the mammoth Silva would not give up. Round two was all “Bigfoot,” as the former EliteXC champion lived up to his moniker by dropping brutish blows on Kyle's skull and forcing a referee stoppage.


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Emelianenko-Silva-HW-Tourney-Slated-for-Feb-12-29152

Official according to Fedor/M-1's Twitter:



> Now official. Feb 12th vs Bigfoot, as a part of the SF 8-man tournament.


http://twitter.com/femelianenko/status/22033778914365440

Great news! Just too bad Overeem will not participate. I guess he needs some rest after the busy year he's had.

*UPDATE:* According to MMAJunkie, AA will face Kharitonov in the 1/4s on Feb 12 and Werdum vs Rogers is off.



> Fedor Emelianenko (31-2 MMA, 1-1 SF) meets Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva (14-2 MMA, 1-1 SF) in the opening round of an eight-man Strikeforce heavyweight tournament scheduled to begin Feb. 12 at the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> In a second quarterfinal fight, former heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski (15-8 MMA, 0-2 SF) meets Sergei Kharitonov (16-4 MMA, 0-0 SF).
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) learned of the news from sources close to the fighters who are earmarked for the tournament. Sherdog.com first reported the tournament earlier today.
> 
> A third quarterfinal matchup between Fabricio Werdum (14-4-1 MMA, 3-0 SF) and Brett Rogers (11-2 MMA, 2-2 SF) reported as in the works for a March 5 event in Columbus, Ohio, is said to be off, sources said, though Werdum recently told MMAjunkie.com Radio he plans to compete at the spring event.
> 
> Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker declined to comment on the reported fights, though he said an "important announcement" about the tournament is due by Tuesday.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/21964/str...t-arlovski-vs-kharitonov-for-feb-12-event.mma


----------



## BobbyCooper

First I thought like.. this can't seriously be happening  

and then I realised that he Champ does not participate.. what a slap in the face.. almost makes this entire GP a waste of time.

However, if the winner of this tourney will actually challenge the Reem for his Belt, than I will be more then pleased


----------



## Xerxes

BobbyCooper said:


> However, if the winner of this tourney will actually challenge the Reem for his Belt, than I will be more then pleased


Probably what will happen imo, although SF already had a legit contender in Werdum. 

Hopefully we'll get to see Fedor vs Werdum in the finals and the winner vs Overeem for the belt.


----------



## joshua7789

I see Fedor dominating this fight, but then again, I also saw him dominating Werdum.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Xerxes said:


> Probably what will happen imo, although SF already had a legit contender in Werdum.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to see Fedor vs Werdum in the finals and the winner vs Overeem for the belt.


But then the Reem does not have an opponent until this entire tournament thing is over right? :confused02:

only K-1 right? 

Or the Todd Duffee's of this world in Dream..


----------



## joshua7789

BobbyCooper said:


> But then the Reem does not have an opponent until this entire tournament thing is over right? :confused02:
> 
> only K-1 right?
> 
> Or the Todd Duffee's of this world in Dream..


More likely he will try to stay busy in dream. K1 wont really get going again for awhile.


----------



## Xerxes

BobbyCooper said:


> But then the Reem does not have an opponent until this entire tournament thing is over right? :confused02:
> 
> only K-1 right?
> 
> Or the Todd Duffee's of this world in Dream..


Yeah that's a problem, since he said he wanted to defend his SF belt in April, May or June.

There's a rumor saying he might take part and face Kharitonov in the 1/4. Just a rumor tho, we'll see what happens..


----------



## Toroian

am i blind ? as i cant see were is says the reem wont be in it ? There is still 1 main fight left and the only other 2 big names strikeforce have are REEM and Kharitonov.


----------



## BobbyCooper

joshua7789 said:


> More likely he will try to stay busy in dream. K1 wont really get going again for awhile.


Yea, thats the thing! 

But beating on lower level guys for the Dream belt, is not really nice for us, only for Rauno in the FFL lol^^:thumb02:



Xerxes said:


> Yeah that's a problem, since he said he wanted to defend his SF belt in April, May or June.
> 
> There's a rumor saying he might take part and face Kharitonov in the 1/4. Just a rumor tho, we'll see what happens..


That would be the best choice for everyone. I mean he doesn't have too fight that soon.. let him take a break now and mix him in very late.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985

How do you know the Reem will not be taking part until the final match ups are set, there are still 3 more match ups yet to be set before we see who else is taking place, for all we know Barnett may not be able to take part, in whihc case I think Duffee would make a good replacement since Arlovski vs Duffee is a fight I would like to see.

Silva vs Fedor is a good start imo, I am sure SF can make this work, I dont see why everyone doubts them so much, they have the fighters on the books they need now to do this, now its time they give us the fights, just because we did not get all the potential fights we wanted to see the instant they signed up the fighters, does not mean we wont get to see them

Just give them time I say its a new division and we have only see the start of what it can offer, now I bet we will soon see its full potential.


----------



## joshua7789

KillerShark1985 said:


> How do you know the Reem will not be taking part until the final match ups are set, there are still 3 more match ups yet to be set before we see who else is taking place, for all we know Barnett may not be able to take part, in whihc case I think Duffee would make a good replacement since Arlovski vs Duffee is a fight I would like to see.
> 
> Silva vs Fedor is a good start imo, I am sure SF can make this work, I dont see why everyone doubts them so much, they have the fighters on the books they need now to do this, now its time they give us the fights, just because we did not get all the potential fights we wanted to see the instant they signed up the fighters, does not mean we wont get to see them
> 
> Just give them time I say its a new division and we have only see the start of what it can offer, now I bet we will soon see its full potential.


Taking part in the tourny would be a horrible idea for Duffee right now. The guy needs to go face some lower level competition right now and really work on the things he sucks at. He clearly isnt ready to compete at the top right now. 

I just saw the Werdum/Rogers is also in the works. WTF Strikeforce!?! This is how you reward Werdum for stopping the best heavyweight on the planet inside of one round? By giving him the worlds hardest hitting can in Rogers? That is a ridiculous fight and I would be super pissed off if I were Werdum.


----------



## Danm2501

The fights we should see are:

Fedor vs Silva
Andrei Arlovski vs Josh Barnett (if he can get licensed)
The Reem vs Fabricio Werdum
Brett Rogers vs Todd Duffee (if they sign him)/Daniel Cormier/Lavar Johnson/Shane Del Rosario

Should be entertaining, gotta love a tournament, but it proves how slim the SF division is considering Brett Rogers and potentially Todd Duffee would be regarded Top 8. I'd love to see a worldwide 8 man HW tournament, would be so, so awesome:

Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos
Fedor Emelianenko vs Fabricio Werdum
Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir
Shane Carwin vs Alistair Overeem

Now THAT is a motherfucker of a tournament. Imagine the PPV numbers that'd draw, those are some epic match-ups. Just need Strikeforce, DREAM and M-1 to fold and it'll be possible. 

As for this tournament, we can only hope that the match-ups work out as expected, and we finally get to see The Reem vs Fedor. I think that's a fight every MMA fan wants to see, and seemingly everyone but M-1 want to see. Would be the ultimate Test for Alistair and one that would propel him into the Top 3 legitimately. Just hope we have no complications and this gets booked, until we see the tournament in full swing I'm not holding my breath though. I'd still be surprised if Fedor and Barnett end up fighting in a tournament. Fedor will probably destroy Silva, then waste another year re-negotiating his contract; and if Barnett actually gets licensed we'll just have to hope he doesn't piss hot after the fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985

joshua7789 said:


> I just saw the Werdum/Rogers is also in the works. WTF Strikeforce!?! This is how you reward Werdum for stopping the best heavyweight on the planet inside of one round? By giving him the worlds hardest hitting can in Rogers? That is a ridiculous fight and I would be super pissed off if I were Werdum.


Are you talking about the Werdum who had the chance offered to him to fight Overeem for the belt on a plate but instead decided he did not want to straight after he beat Fedor.

Can't say I blame him really if I was Werdum and had been talking shit about Overeem for the last couple of years because I had a win over him in the past, I too would look at the Reem now and decide that maybe fighting him is not such a good idea.

I think he was just hoping to take the hype he won over beating Fedor and finish his SF contact with an easy opponent to keep that hype alive, then go and hide away from the Reem at the UFC. But now I think he knows his plan wont work because all the hype is now on the Reem and if he runs away without facing him everyone will see it as him dodging the Reem, his old win on him is not going to cut him an excuse any more.

At least him losing to Rogers gets him out of the beating the Reem would of given him.


----------



## Xerxes

KillerShark1985 said:


> How do you know the Reem will not be taking part until the final match ups are set


Hopefully he will but he hasnt been mentionned in the SD article and he stated several times he couldnt make it to SF before April, May or June of 2011. According to that article again the 1/4s will take place in Feb and March.


----------



## joshua7789

KillerShark1985 said:


> Are you talking about the Werdum who had the chance offered to him to fight Overeem for the belt on a plate but instead decided he did not want to straight after he beat Fedor.
> 
> Can't say I blame him really if I was Werdum and had been talking shit about Overeem for the last couple of years because I had a win over him in the past, I too would look at the Reem now and decide that maybe fighting him is not such a good idea.
> 
> I think he was just hoping to take the hype he won over beating Fedor and finish his SF contact with an easy opponent to keep that hype alive, then go and hide away from the Reem at the UFC. But now I think he knows his plan wont work because all the hype is now on the Reem and if he runs away without facing him everyone will see it as him dodging the Reem, his old win on him is not going to cut him an excuse any more.
> 
> At least him losing to Rogers gets him out of the beating the Reem would of given him.


Its really hard to tell what the hell is actually going on behing the scences at Strikeforce. Dana White is a big douche sometimes, but you can at least give him credit for making the UFC's matchmaking at least somewhat public. He will generally tell the fans if a dude was offered a fight.


----------



## Leed

Strikeforce is such a ridiculous organisation that it's not even funny. Werdum, who is on a 3 fight win streak, which includes a win over Fedor, who at the time was arguably one of the best fighters in the world, has to win 3 more fights to get the title fight, while Rogers got it right after he.. lost to Fedor? And on top of that, while this tournament goes on, Overeem will not defend his belf for more then a year yet again.. Wait, did I say this is ridiculous? Well, I take my words back, Strikeforce obviously know what they're doing.. :confused03:


----------



## Rockstar189

So I guess there will be a UFC event on Feb 12th


----------



## Danm2501

Nope, nearest UFC event to Feb 12th is 126, on the 5th. They'll probably just replay one of the cards, Edgar vs Maynard II maybe; or put together a compilation featuring Pettis vs Henderson, Edgar vs Maynard, and the 126 FOTN, possibly Silva-Belfort or Jones-Bader. There will definitely be some competitive programming from the UFC though, that's obvious.


----------



## osmium

Strikeforce blows so much why isn't Werdum fighting Overeem for the belt no one gives a **** about Werdum/Rogers. Just get some other can for Rogers to fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> Strikeforce blows so much why isn't Werdum fighting Overeem for the belt no one gives a **** about Werdum/Rogers. Just get some other can for Rogers to fight.


But osmium, do you really want to see that beatdown?

I mean the Reem probably finsihes him most likely in the first round already. Terrible matchup for Werdum, don't you think so? :dunno:


----------



## Danm2501

Werdum has a win over The Reem, I'm sure Alistair would love the chance to avenge that, and would finally be a legitimate MMA win at HW and propel him into the Top 5. Much better fight than having Werdum fight Rogers.


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> But osmium, do you really want to see that beatdown?
> 
> I mean the Reem probably finsihes him most likely in the first round already. Terrible matchup for Werdum, don't you think so? :dunno:


Overeem would kill everyone in strikeforce that doesn't matter. Werdum is the rightful number one contender he should be fighting the champion not in a tournament of cans and guys he already beat recently.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Danm2501 said:


> Werdum has a win over The Reem, I'm sure Alistair would love the chance to avenge that, and would finally be a legitimate MMA win at HW and propel him into the Top 5. Much better fight than having Werdum fight Rogers.


But the Reem was a kid back than and this fight can only go one way Damn. I mean just look at there fighting style. 

I really don't see how Werdum makes it out of the first 2-3 minutes of this fight in all Respect to Werdum as a fighter. But this is not a good fight at all for us Fans and for SF and espcially for Werdum.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> Overeem would kill everyone in strikeforce that doesn't matter. Werdum is the rightful number one contender he should be fighting the champion not in a tournament of cans and guys he already beat recently.


Fedor, Barnett, Silva are all much much better opponents for the Reem. Plus Werdum only has one win over Fedor.. not really a contender for me.


----------



## Danm2501

BobbyCooper said:


> But the Reem was a kid back than and this fight can only go one way Damn. I mean just look at there fighting style.
> 
> I really don't see how Werdum makes it out of the first 2-3 minutes of this fight in all Respect to Werdum as a fighter. But this is not a good fight at all for us Fans and for SF and espcially for Werdum.


Werdum just beat Fedor, this is no walkover for The Reem. Sure, Alistair would be huge favourite, but Werdum has earnt a title shot and should be fighting for it, not stuck fighting a bum like Rogers. Werdum deserves a shot at Alistair more than all 3 of those names, especially considering he's beaten 2 of them, and the other can't get licensed in the US.


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> Fedor, Barnett, Silva are all much much better opponents for the Reem. Plus Werdum only has one win over Fedor.. not really a contender for me.


Werdum already beat Bigfoot who is realistically the fourth ranked hw in strikeforce behind Fedor who Werdum beat as well. Arlovski and Rogers are cans and Barnett is probably close to being a can these days if he gets off roids and was never that good in the first place.


----------



## Toroian

Why it even matter who fighting who now ??? The 8 man tour is on!!!! the best will meet in the 2nd round or final!!!! you dont put the best vs best at the start you do best vs worst and get the bums out!! the tour structure makes sence to me! and cant wait for it to begin!


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> Werdum already beat Bigfoot who is realistically the fourth ranked hw in strikeforce behind Fedor who Werdum beat as well. Arlovski and Rogers are cans and Barnett is probably close to being a can these days if he gets off roids and was never that good in the first place.


Jes.. I completely forgot about his win over Silva. Indeed he deserves it then, but really not a fight we should look forward too


----------



## Xerxes

*UPDATE:* According to MMAJunkie, *AA will face Kharitonov* in the 1/4s on Feb 12 and *Werdum vs Rogers is off*.


----------



## Danm2501

So I guess that means we'll see:

Fedor vs Silva
Arlovski vs Kharitonov
The Reem vs Werdum
Rogers vs Barnett

Pretty solid little tournament if that's the way it works out.


----------



## Bknmax

Danm2501 said:


> So I guess that means we'll see:
> 
> Fedor vs Silva
> Arlovski vs Kharitonov
> The Reem vs Werdum
> Rogers vs Barnett
> 
> Pretty solid little tournament if that's the way it works out.


Well if they match it up your way Fedor will fight Kharitonov and Reem vs Barnett and then dare I say Fedor vs Reem .


----------



## The_Senator

> Arlovski and Rogers are cans and Barnett is probably close to being a can these days


I'm constantly amazed by how rapidly things change in MMA. Who could've thought just a few years ago that Arlovski would turn into can so quickly... It's like to say right now that in just a few years Machida, Sonnen or Brock Lesnar will be just cans completely overshadowed by future elite... Welcome to the fighting World


----------



## Bknmax

The_Senator said:


> I'm constantly amazed by how rapidly things change in MMA. Who could've thought just a few years ago that Arlovski would turn into can so quickly... It's like to say right now that in just a few years Machida, Sonnen or Brock Lesnar will be just cans completely overshadowed by future elite... Welcome to the fighting World


Brock Lesnar has always been a can so kinda easy to over shadow him


----------



## The_Senator

> Fedor Emelianenko (31-2 MMA, 1-1 SF) meets Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva (14-2 MMA, 1-1 SF) in the opening round of an eight-man Strikeforce heavyweight tournament scheduled to begin Feb. 12 at the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, N.J.
> 
> In a second quarterfinal fight, former heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski (15-8 MMA, 0-2 SF) meets Sergei Kharitonov (16-4 MMA, 0-0 SF).
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) learned of the news from sources close to the fighters who are earmarked for the tournament. Sherdog.com first reported the tournament earlier today.
> 
> A third quarterfinal matchup between Fabricio Werdum (14-4-1 MMA, 3-0 SF) and Brett Rogers (11-2 MMA, 2-2 SF) reported as in the works for a March 5 event in Columbus, Ohio, is said to be off, sources said, though Werdum recently told MMAjunkie.com Radio he plans to compete at the spring event.


1) If Fedor loses to Silva, then he should retire. His marketability will suffer significantly.
2) Kharitonov will probably win, but surely not the entire tournament. Andrei and Sergei are past their prime, can be even considered cans, I guess...
3) I hope Werdum wins and keeps the tournament interesting.


I love tournaments and GPs, so I consider this one very promising as well in terms of pure interest. There will be some upsets I suppose...



> Brock Lesnar has always been a can so kinda easy to over shadow him


I must agree, his last 2 fights were embarrassing. At least, he was able to survive Carwin's onslaught


----------



## Thelegend

wont believe until the card is underway


----------



## Toxic

I think Arlovski takes Kharintinov here.


----------



## Bknmax

Toxic said:


> I think Arlovski takes Kharintinov here.


What was the bet Toxic you giving me a mill if Fedor fights Reem? And a mill if he beats him right .


----------



## Rusty

Bknmax said:


> What was the bet Toxic you giving me a mill if Fedor fights Reem? And a mill if he beats him right .


Your bet to me was $500.00 that the Giants would make the Superbowl. Gonna be hard to do that sitting at home:laugh: 
Fedor won't fight the Reem either. Retirement will be a much easier avenue.


----------



## Bknmax

RustyRenegade said:


> Your bet to me was $500.00 that the Giants would make the Superbowl. Gonna be hard to do that sitting at home:laugh:
> Fedor won't fight the Reem either. Retirement will be a much easier avenue.


I bet the Giants would win with smith, nicks and ohara and they had both of them gone against the redskins and still won. Shit teams like the Seahawks and the Chiefs are in who the Giants owned so I would still easily make that bet again. And Fedor will fight Reem


----------



## _RIVAL_

Overeem should not participate in this tournament. He should fight the winner of it.


----------



## jonnyg4508

joshua7789 said:


> More likely he will try to stay busy in dream. K1 wont really get going again for awhile.



That'd be a joke. More time for cans. Just what Overeem needs.

These guys are a joke.


----------



## Rusty

Both? I thought you named three players? Your SB pick is at home because your team choked either way.

Forget about Fedor fighting anyone even halfway dangerous too. The guy fights once a year against cans and will announce his retirement after his next loss to Silva. Even if he wins he'll find a way out of that fight.


----------



## Toxic

Bknmax said:


> What was the bet Toxic you giving me a mill if Fedor fights Reem? And a mill if he beats him right .


I don't remember it but I likely made that wager.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Leed said:


> Strikeforce is such a ridiculous organisation that it's not even funny. Werdum, who is on a 3 fight win streak, which includes a win over Fedor, who at the time was arguably one of the best fighters in the world, has to win 3 more fights to get the title fight, while Rogers got it right after he.. lost to Fedor? And on top of that, while this tournament goes on, Overeem will not defend his belf for more then a year yet again.. Wait, did I say this is ridiculous? Well, I take my words back, Strikeforce obviously know what they're doing.. :confused03:


This. SF sucks. What a mess. The fights they put on mean nothing.

Would't surprised to see Reem not in this. Fedor win it. And then M-1 and Fedor are hard to deal with in a title fight vs. Overeem. What a joke.


----------



## jonnyg4508

_RIVAL_ said:


> Overeem should not participate in this tournament. He should fight the winner of it.


Overeem shouldn't fight in this tourney. He should go to Dream and fights can for as long as he can. I mean he has defended his belt once in 3 years. That is more than enough.


----------



## _RIVAL_

jonnyg4508 said:


> Overeem shouldn't fight in this tourney. He should go to Dream and fights can for as long as he can. I mean he has defended his belt once in 3 years. That is more than enough.


He's the champion and the tournament will produce a number of contenders. If he wants to take a fight in Japan than that's what he will do.

He's a fighter. It's how he makes money. Funny thing is according to you everybody is a can.

Before Duffees flash KO to Russow he was being heavily talked about as one of the bright up and comers..

Losing 2 in a row apparantly makes you a can? Looks like 98% of MMA fighters are cans than.


----------



## jonnyg4508

_RIVAL_ said:


> He's the champion and the tournament will produce a number of contenders. If he wants to take a fight in Japan than that's what he will do.
> 
> He's a fighter. It's how he makes money. Funny thing is according to you everybody is a can.
> 
> Before Duffees flash KO to Russow he was being heavily talked about as one of the bright up and comers..
> 
> Losing 2 in a row apparantly makes you a can? Looks like 98% of MMA fighters are cans than.


Duffee was some up and comer to some...not to me. A guy with KO power an potential. He has never beat anyone worth mentioning. He isn't a can because he is young and who knows how he evolves. But he isn't a top 20 HW. So it is pointless that the supposed baddest HW out there is fighting him. Why is Overeem even in SF if he isn't going to fight for them? I don't care if he wants to do k-1 and Dream once in a while. But the SF belt means absolutely nothing. He won it from Buentello and defended against Rogers...a guy coming off a loss. The belt has been fought for twice in over 3 years. That piece of crap belt means no more than the WWE championship belt.

Seriously. Everyone busts a nut of the possibility of Fedor-Overeem, or Werdum-Overeem. Yet its taking months, no scratch that years to even come to fruition. Why even get excited anymore?

I like the idea of this 8 man tourney. At least we may see some decent fights out of SF. We all know the belt means nothing, so might as well get to watch some decent matchups.


----------



## _RIVAL_

jonnyg4508 said:


> Duffee was some up and comer to some...not to me. A guy with KO power an potential. He has never beat anyone worth mentioning. He isn't a can because he is young and who knows how he evolves. But he isn't a top 20 HW. So it is pointless that the supposed baddest HW out there is fighting him. Why is Overeem even in SF if he isn't going to fight for them? I don't care if he wants to do k-1 and Dream once in a while. But the SF belt mean absolutly nothing. He won it from Buentello and defended against Rogers...a guy coming off a loss. The belt has been fought for twice in over 3 years. That piece of crap belt means no more than the WWE championship belt.
> 
> Seriously. Everyone busts a nut of the possibility of Fedor-Overeem, or Werdum-Overeem. Yet its taking months, no scratch that years to even come to fruition. Why even get excited anymore?
> 
> I like the idea of this 8 man tourney. At least we may see some decent fights out of SF. We all know the belt means nothing, so might as well get to watch some decent matchups.


You do realize in the time between Buentello and Rogers that Alastair Overeem was calling out Fedor right? However M-1 did not want to make that fight take place.

He fought Rogers instead who's record was worthy of an up and comer. Overeem never turned down a STRIKEFORCE fight in that time. SF was too small until last year to really pay attention to a HW division.. 

Now it's growing at a geometric rate with the aquisiton of EliteXC contracts and the signing of up and coming talent... what did you expect Overeem to do? Sit around and beg Scott Coker for a fight and a six digit paycheck?

No he went and challenged himself in the K1 organization.. he fought in Japan where he has spent the majority of his carreer.. and now..he'll fight the contender who rises from the smoke of this tournament...

Alastair's a multi organizational champion.... it's hard to say he's fighting cans all day ..


----------



## jonnyg4508

_RIVAL_ said:


> You do realize in the time between Buentello and Rogers that Alastair Overeem was calling out Fedor right? However M-1 did not want to make that fight take place.
> 
> He fought Rogers instead who's record was worthy of an up and comer. Overeem never turned down a STRIKEFORCE fight in that time. SF was too small until last year to really pay attention to a HW division..
> 
> Now it's growing at a geometric rate with the aquisiton of EliteXC contracts and the signing of up and coming talent... what did you expect Overeem to do? Sit around and beg Scott Coker for a fight and a six digit paycheck?
> 
> No he went and challenged himself in the K1 organization.. he fought in Japan where he has spent the majority of his carreer.. and now..he'll fight the contender who rises from the smoke of this tournament...
> 
> Alastair's a multi organizational champion.... it's hard to say he's fighting cans all day ..


I'm not blaming Overeem as much as I'm blaming SF and M-1/Fedor. But why have Overeem the champ if he isn't going to fight? Ok, Fedor is being hard...why not fight A. Silva or something for it? It is better than winning a fake Dream title from Duffee...is it not?

Why should he remain champ without defending much? So at the conclusion of the tourney it will be like his 2nd defense in 4 years? Is that not a joke?

His K-1 accomplishments are great. His Dream belt isn't anything other than showing up and collecting the belt. Why not focus on K-1 and defending your SF championship.

In the end it is SFs fault for the mess. But too me the SF belt isn't too validated. I don't see how one can think it is. 

Not sure about you. But I like to see the best fighters fight the best. Not too excited to see Overeem take even longer to fight someone good in the MMA world. As a fan of the sport I get frustrated when I see the best fighters waste time on fighters that are way outmatched. I get frustrated when top fighters can't get matches with other top MMA fighters.

I don't think I'm being that unreasonable when all I ask is for Overeem to actually fight good MMA opponents. Would be great to see him in the mix with all of these guys.


----------



## osmium

Xerxes said:


> *UPDATE:* According to MMAJunkie, *AA will face Kharitonov* in the 1/4s on Feb 12 and *Werdum vs Rogers is off*.


Hopefully this means they are putting together Werdum/Overeem for the belt and just doing a 4 man tournament with the current fights.


----------



## jonnyg4508

osmium said:


> Hopefully this means they are putting together Werdum/Overeem for the belt and just doing a 4 man tournament with the current fights.


Would be much better. All I want is for Overeem to defend his belt vs. a worthy opponent. I'm sick of waiting. I'm sick of hearing all these ifs and could. 

I'm not a speculation fan. We can all argue who is the best till we are blue in the face. I want to actually see the fights...rather then wait around for another year.


----------



## _RIVAL_

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm not blaming Overeem as much as I'm blaming SF and M-1/Fedor. But why have Overeem the champ if he isn't going to fight? Ok, Fedor is being hard...why not fight A. Silva or something for it? It is better than winning a fake Dream title from Duffee...is it not?
> 
> Why should he remain champ without defending much? So at the conclusion of the tourney it will be like his 2nd defense in 4 years? Is that not a joke?
> 
> His K-1 accomplishments are great. His Dream belt isn't anything other than showing up and collecting the belt. Why not focus on K-1 and defending your SF championship.
> 
> In the end it is SFs fault for the mess. But too me the SF belt isn't too validated. I don't see how one can think it is.
> 
> Not sure about you. But I like to see the best fighters fight the best. Not too excited to see Overeem take even longer to fight someone good in the MMA world. As a fan of the sport I get frustrated when I see the best fighters waste time on fighters that are way outmatched. I get frustrated when top fighters can't get matches with other top MMA fighters.
> 
> I don't think I'm being that unreasonable when all I ask is for Overeem to actually fight good MMA opponents. Would be great to see him in the mix with all of these guys.



Again you have to understand that STRIKEFORCE has only recently become a large orgainzation. In fact the roster has more than doubled in the past 2 years.. During this time Overeem wanted Fedor.

Fedors managament declined until he lost to Werdum.
Werdum was offered Overeem. And Werdum wanted to rematch Fedor which IMO he ducked Alastair...

Overeem defended against Rogers. And while this is happening SF is continuing to build a legitimate HW roster of solid talent. 

As far as the best fighting the best... thats in the eye of the beholder... I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs Strikeforce debate but the best in some peoples eyes is a joke in others.. sometimes good marketing can boost your MMA carreer far quicker than a win can.

Either way there is a tournament underway and you'll get your challenger. And your title defense.. People will call the challenger a can. And so the circle continues.


----------



## Thelegend

RustyRenegade said:


> *Your bet to me was $500.00 that the Giants would make the Superbowl*. Gonna be hard to do that sitting at home:laugh:
> Fedor won't fight the Reem either. Retirement will be a much easier avenue.





Bknmax said:


> *I bet the Giants would win with smith, nicks and ohara and they had both of them gone against the redskins and still won. Shit teams like the* Seahawks and the *Chiefs are in* who the Giants owned so I would still easily make that bet again. And Fedor will fight Reem


saw the initial argument back in the sports vbookie thread. i loled then, i lol now.:laugh:

on topic: it makes sense for alistar to not participate and face the winner with the title on the line but i want him to fight more MMA. i wish they would put him vs. arlovski so that i could get an early highlight reel KTFO.


----------



## jonnyg4508

_RIVAL_ said:


> Again you have to understand that STRIKEFORCE has only recently become a large orgainzation. In fact the roster has more than doubled in the past 2 years.. During this time Overeem wanted Fedor.
> 
> Fedors managament declined until he lost to Werdum.
> Werdum was offered Overeem. And Werdum wanted to rematch Fedor which IMO he ducked Alastair...
> 
> Overeem defended against Rogers. And while this is happening SF is continuing to build a legitimate HW roster of solid talent.
> 
> As far as the best fighting the best... thats in the eye of the beholder... I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs Strikeforce debate but the best in some peoples eyes is a joke in others.. sometimes good marketing can boost your MMA carreer far quicker than a win can.
> 
> Either way there is a tournament underway and you'll get your challenger. And your title defense.. People will call the challenger a can. And so the circle continues.


Again I am not blaming Overeem that much. But if he is your HW title holder at least get him in the cage every now and again. I don't care if SF was building...they have had some solid HWs that he could of faced.

You are the only one bring the UFC into this thread. Not sure what you are talking about...eye of the beholder stuff. SF clearly hasn't got its best in the cage with its best. (Werdum or Fedor vs. Overeem)

How can you say you will get your challenger and this stuff...when you just rattled off all these reasons why we haven't yet. Fedor and Werdum ducking. SF failing to make fights happen. M-1 being difficult. There is no reason to believe we will defiantly get the winner vs. Overeem. NO REASON WHAT SO EVER. It is a pipe dream and hope. SOmething we have all had for a while now.

And if SF unbelievably gets their champ in there with a legit contender....it is still another year away. So I'll reserve any sort of excitement about seeing Overeem actually fight in SF. For an administrator and a guy with many posts you really make no sense. And keep getting all defensive about this "can" thing. Until Overeem fights better guys than Duffee and Rogers he won't be validated....no one is screaming cans....I am just screaming "please fight a worthy opponent"

But you can go overboard and be ridiculous.


----------



## _RIVAL_

jonnyg4508 said:


> Again I am not blaming Overeem that much. But if he is your HW title holder at least get him in the cage every now and again.


When you are building a world famous MMA organiaztion from the dust up at a geometric rate... you are not going to be able to cater to what people want to see all the time.

Coker said it already and he pretty much does what he says, the HW title will be defended a few times this year..




jonnyg4508 said:


> You are the only one bring the UFC into this thread. Not sure what you are talking about...eye of the beholder stuff. SF clearly hasn't got its best in the cage with its best. (Werdum or Fedor vs. Overeem)


Eye of the beholder is exactly what I meant. The best is merely a matter of opinion. 

Werdum is the consensus best outside of Overeem but he's been injured for the past few months. He hasn't fought anybody. I'd love to see him fight Overeem again. Hopefully they can put that together.



jonnyg4508 said:


> How can you say you will get your challenger and this stuff...when you just rattled off all these reasons why we haven't yet.


Because in this tournament format there is little margin for arguing the match making.




jonnyg4508 said:


> Fedor and Werdum ducking. SF failing to make fights happen. M-1 being difficult. There is no reason to believe we will defiantly get the winner vs. Overeem. NO REASON WHAT SO EVER. It is a pipe dream and hope. SOmething we have all had for a while now.


This sounds a bit dramatic. I doubt after going through the entire process of a tournament Scott Coker would fail to ensure the winner fights the champion.. 



jonnyg4508 said:


> And if SF unbelievably gets their champ in there with a legit contender....it is still another year away. So I'll reserve any sort of excitement about seeing Overeem actually fight in SF


Nah I'd bet they put it together quicker than that.. tournaments rarely do the 90 day training camp thing.. they usually push through them rather quickly to keep the momentum going..



jonnyg4508 said:


> For an administrator and a guy with many posts you really make no sense


I beg to differ.



jonnyg4508 said:


> And keep getting all defensive about this "can" thing.


The "can" thing. Well I find it disrespectful to call a professional fighter a can simply because he hasn't beaten a fighter that has a widley recognized name.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Until Overeem fights better guys than Duffee and Rogers he won't be validated


I doubt he cares about our opinions of whether or not he's validated.

He's fighting guys that are extremly tough regardless of whether we approve of them or not. 

He's a multi organizational title holder and is fighing all over the world knocking opponents out and capturing gold, he's creating a brand. He'll have no problem sleeping tonight..

He's in fact so validated that he can sign with any MMA organization that he wants to in the entire world . 

He can choose where he fights like choosing a car at a dealership. 

He has that much power over his carreer at this point. He's got belts to defend in different countries while he's eating horsemeat burgers reading entire articles that MMA websites are making about him...all this while competing at profssional level kickboxing as a current champion there too.

Wait a minute.... who's not validated?




jonnyg4508 said:


> ...no one is screaming cans....I am just screaming "please fight a worthy opponent"


I'd like to see him rematch Werdum. We all would. He was injured, but now we have a tournament here. He's gonna be hard pressed not to have a legit compeditor in the eyes of the MMA world in the next few months that's almost certain..



jonnyg4508 said:


> But you can go overboard and be ridiculous.


As can alot of the grievences and whining I've seen about Strikeforce latley in this section.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I hope you are right. And if Fedor wins it he and M-1 aren't ridiculous.

Never said Overeem cares. But if you are or want to be the best you need to fight more than Duffee and Rogers. Just a simple fact. You cannot make a case for him fighting top talent other than K-1. Duffee is a nice young fighter, but far from Overeem's level. Rogers is a big guy...but again, no where near Overeem's level. 

Again, until it all goes down it is more speculation and hope that it all works out. We've all been waiting for a while. I guess we will see. Also injuries can force this tournement to not hop a long at a good pace. I think a full year is pretty reasonable time table, especially at the rate SF puts on shows. 1 winner with a significant injury bottles the whole thing up.

Again we will see. Would be excited to watch Overeem fight someone close to his level. Hope it happens.


----------



## Rauno

I know it makes no sense for Overeem to compete in the tournament since his the champion but somehow i still want to see him in there.


----------



## limba

osmium said:


> Hopefully this means they are putting together Werdum/Overeem for the belt and just doing a 4 man tournament with the current fights.


I like this idea!

A lot!

I mean: Fedor and Silva are legit contenders. No doubt.

Arlovski and Kharitonov, don't really know what to say about them. Arlovski is comin in this tournament 0-3, with 2 brutal KO's against him. And he has losses to both Fedor and Silva.
Kharitonow is 4-1 in his last 5, and has a win over...Overeem in 2007. But the thing is, until his fight against Mizuno, this last friday, his last fight in MMA was in April 2009, a loss to Monson.
But this fight is interesting though. Arlovski is more technical, but Kharitonov has more power in his hands. If he tags Arlovski he will putt him to sleep.

In the meantime, have Overeem fight Werdum for the belt. And the winner of this, can fight the winner of this 4 men tournament.


----------



## The_Senator

> Kharitonow is 4-1 in his last 5, and has a win over...Overeem in 2007. But the thing is, until his fight against Mizuno, this last friday, his last fight in MMA was in April 2009, a loss to Monson.


in the meantime there were his humiliating performances in K-1.


----------



## _RIVAL_

limba said:


> I like this idea!
> 
> A lot!
> 
> I mean: Fedor and Silva are legit contenders. No doubt.
> 
> Arlovski and Kharitonov, don't really know what to say about them. Arlovski is comin in this tournament 0-3, with 2 brutal KO's against him. And he has losses to both Fedor and Silva.
> Kharitonow is 4-1 in his last 5, and has a win over...Overeem in 2007. But the thing is, until his fight against Mizuno, this last friday, his last fight in MMA was in April 2009, a loss to Monson.
> But this fight is interesting though. Arlovski is more technical, but Kharitonov has more power in his hands. If he tags Arlovski he will putt him to sleep.
> 
> In the meantime, have Overeem fight Werdum for the belt. And the winner of this, can fight the winner of this 4 men tournament.



I see Kharitonov winning here rather easily.. I really wish they would have entered Shane Del Rosario instead of Andrei Arlovski in this tournament....


----------



## Rauno

_RIVAL_ said:


> I see Kharitonov winning here rather easily.. I really wish they would have entered Shane Del Rosario instead of Andrei Arlovski in this tournament....


He definitely would have putten on a better performance than Andrei, i'm afraid. I really like Arlovski but he got into the tournament all thanks to his name.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Rauno said:


> He definitely would have putten on a better performance than Andrei, i'm afraid. I really like Arlovski but he got into the tournament all thanks to his name.


Kharitnovov VS DelRosario would have been fireworks and whoever came out of that fight would be the dark horse of the tournament no doubt..

I really am interested to see whats on the horizon for Shane... as well as Cormier.. there is just alot of Talent in the division right now..

I don't see Arlovski getting past the first round of this tournament..


----------



## Toxic

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kharitnovov VS DelRosario would have been fireworks and whoever came out of that fight would be the dark horse of the tournament no doubt..
> 
> I really am interested to see whats on the horizon for Shane... as well as Cormier.. there is just alot of Talent in the division right now..
> 
> I don't see Arlovski getting past the first round of this tournament..


You think Kharititinov could be the dark horse? What the hell do people see in him? He is somewhat well rounded but besides his ability to take a punch I don't see a single advantage he has over Arlovski anywhere. AA is a far better technical boxer, has the better grappling of the two (at least defensively). 8/10 times AA takes this fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Toxic said:


> You think Kharititinov could be the dark horse? What the hell do people see in him? He is somewhat well rounded but besides his ability to take a punch I don't see a single advantage he has over Arlovski anywhere. AA is a far better technical boxer, has the better grappling of the two (at least defensively). 8/10 times AA takes this fight.




AAs boxing is so overrated it's ridiculous. Not to mention the fact that his chin always decides to stay home on fight night... even if he doesn't get knocked out once he gets hit flush all he does is bounce around stationary and throw a jab and a 1, 2 for the remainder of the fight.

Sergi is gonna bring a knee right up under AAs chin in a clinch and put Arlovski on his ass.

Not to mention that Kharitonov has 17 wins 16 of which are stoppages.. 8 KOs 8 Subs.. it's gonna be a short night for Andrei..

Kharitonov via TKO round 2.


----------



## Toxic

Sig bet Rival?


----------



## limba

_RIVAL_ said:


> I see Kharitonov winning here rather easily.. I really wish they would have entered Shane Del Rosario instead of Andrei Arlovski in this tournament....





Toxic said:


> You think Kharititinov could be the dark horse? What the hell do people see in him? He is somewhat well rounded but besides his ability to take a punch I don't see a single advantage he has over Arlovski anywhere. AA is a far better technical boxer, has the better grappling of the two (at least defensively). 8/10 times AA takes this fight.


Kharitonov has huge power in his hands.
That's his biggest advantage over Arlovski. His weak point: sometimes he is too agressive and he gets caught.

His fight with Jaideep is a good example, even though it was under K1 rules.






Imo there is no need to talk about their ground game, because i don't hink either of them are interested in going to the ground. Advantage Kharitonov though imo. If he will get tagged and feel he is in danger, he will take it to the ground.

Arlovski has more technical boxing, but he doesn't have Kharitonov's power. He would need to move arround, tagging Kharitonov, with quick combinations, trying to frustrate him, and making him open up.

Arlovski though has that glass jaw. If he gets hit hard by Kharitonov...it's good night.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Toxic said:


> Sig bet Rival?


you know it


----------



## Bknmax

_RIVAL_ said:


> you know it


Kharitonovs only problem is that he's to flat footed so Arlovskis Boxing might give him some advantage, ether way should be a good fight.


----------



## osmium

If arlovski is smart(he isn't) he will do everything he can to get this fight to the ground immediately.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

So...

Fedor/Bigfoot and Arlovski/Kharitonov are on. Sounds good to me. If Werdum and Reem are in this tournament I'll be the first guy to come out and say GOOD ******* JOB!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508

Rauno said:


> I know it makes no sense for Overeem to compete in the tournament since his the champion but somehow i still want to see him in there.


I think he should be in and the winner of the tournament should be the champ. The winner of this thing will have done more than Overeem has in SF in the last 3-4 years. of course you would need Overeem to agree, but the winner of this thing would be more legit.

If he doesn't compete in SF for another year. Then i see Fedor or Werdum winning. Either way it will be a long drawn out way to get to an actual Overeem - Fedor or Overeem - Werdum fight.


----------



## SmackyBear

_RIVAL_ said:


> When you are building a world famous MMA organiaztion from the dust up at a geometric rate... you are not going to be able to cater to what people want to see all the time.


If you're building an organization from the ground up, wouldn't catering to the fights people want to see help you grow?



> Because in this tournament format there is little margin for arguing the match making.
> 
> This sounds a bit dramatic. I doubt after going through the entire process of a tournament Scott Coker would fail to ensure the winner fights the champion..


Not necessarily. M-1 has tried to renegotiate Fedor's contract after each of his fights. Fedor's next fight is the last on his current contract. Even if Fedor signs a rumored 4-6 fight extension, if Strikeforce's contracts are non-exclusive and they seem to be, he could just fight somewhere else (or not fight anywhere, I suppose) if they want.

They have plenty of cards to play. Also they might have the "we can decline any fight we want" clause in his contract for all we know. Many mma news sites reported that was a clause they were seeking with the UFC, they may have gotten it with Strikeforce.


I'd like to see the tourney come together and go off without a hitch, but my optimism is considerably more guarded than a lot of other people's seems to be.


----------



## jonnyg4508

SmackyBear said:


> If you're building an organization from the ground up, wouldn't catering to the fights people want to see help you grow?
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. M-1 has tried to renegotiate Fedor's contract after each of his fights. Fedor's next fight is the last on his current contract. Even if Fedor signs a rumored 4-6 fight extension, if Strikeforce's contracts are non-exclusive and they seem to be, he could just fight somewhere else (or not fight anywhere, I suppose) if they want.
> 
> They have plenty of cards to play. Also they might have the "we can decline any fight we want" clause in his contract for all we know. Many mma news sites reported that was a clause they were seeking with the UFC, they may have gotten it with Strikeforce.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the tourney come together and go off without a hitch, but my optimism is considerably more guarded than a lot of other people's seems to be.


:thumbsup: Good Posting!


----------



## _RIVAL_

SmackyBear said:


> If you're building an organization from the ground up, wouldn't catering to the fights people want to see help you grow?


That it does..... however making everybody happy is an task which will always be unattainable.





SmackyBear said:


> Not necessarily. M-1 has tried to renegotiate Fedor's contract after each of his fights. Fedor's next fight is the last on his current contract. Even if Fedor signs a rumored 4-6 fight extension, if Strikeforce's contracts are non-exclusive and they seem to be, he could just fight somewhere else (or not fight anywhere, I suppose) if they want.
> 
> They have plenty of cards to play. Also they might have the "we can decline any fight we want" clause in his contract for all we know. Many mma news sites reported that was a clause they were seeking with the UFC, they may have gotten it with Strikeforce.


http://www.cagepotato.com/strikeforce-locks-fedor-least-few-more-fights




SmackyBear said:


> I'd like to see the tourney come together and go off without a hitch, but my optimism is considerably more guarded than a lot of other people's seems to be.


Not necessarily. Your opinion is actually in alignment with the consensus.. 

I personally see this going through. Feel free to point fingers if I am proven wrong..


----------



## d3rkk

*Overeem is in!*

Looks like it's Alistair vs Werdum in the 1/4's and some of the other fights have been rejigged a bit. Shaping up to be a brilliant tourney!

Source:
http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/01/04/overeem-vs-werdum-among-strikeforce-heavyweight-tournament-pair/?a_dgi=aolshare_twitter


----------



## jonnyg4508

"It seems that Scott Coker and company know that the end may be near for their love affair with "The Demolition Man," and they aren't worried about eliminating one of the tournament favorites early. The move could backfire if Overeem beats Werdum and bows out of the tournament after winning his second round bout and fulfills his contract obligations." - from Rivals link

Could totally see this happening. If Reem is planning on leaving after 2 more fights...I would like to see them quicker rather than later. If you have no intention on being the SF champ long term...no need to wait on fights. I think Reem was mad Fedor lost...he wanted to be the one who would beat him. Either way its a sticky situation for SF. You let him in and he wins his 1st 2 matches and then leaves. You don't include him and you still have to give him 2 more fights, fights where he most likely beat your GP champ. It would be nice if they would explain what exactly this tourney is for. At least before the Fedor/Silva fight.

Will also be bad for SF if Overeem beats Werdum, the man who beat Fedor. They really end up with no clear champ. In the end I see them finding a way to make Fedor the champ while Overeem leaves....never getting the fight we wanted Reem/Fedor.


----------



## enceledus

It's nice to see that M1 is finally letting him fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985

jonnyg4508 said:


> "It seems that Scott Coker and company know that the end may be near for their love affair with "The Demolition Man," and they aren't worried about eliminating one of the tournament favorites early. The move could backfire if Overeem beats Werdum and bows out of the tournament after winning his second round bout and fulfills his contract obligations." - from Rivals link
> 
> Could totally see this happening. If Reem is planning on leaving after 2 more fights...I would like to see them quicker rather than later. If you have no intention on being the SF champ long term...no need to wait on fights. I think Reem was mad Fedor lost...he wanted to be the one who would beat him. Either way its a sticky situation for SF. You let him in and he wins his 1st 2 matches and then leaves. You don't include him and you still have to give him 2 more fights, fights where he most likely beat your GP champ. It would be nice if they would explain what exactly this tourney is for. At least before the Fedor/Silva fight.
> 
> Will also be bad for SF if Overeem beats Werdum, the man who beat Fedor. They really end up with no clear champ. In the end I see them finding a way to make Fedor the champ while Overeem leaves....never getting the fight we wanted Reem/Fedor.


What a load of sh1t, seriously if I could neg rep you again I would for been so full of it, what makes you think the UFC can steal the Reem away from the combined power of Dream, SF and K-1, dream on.

Bottom line is there is a tournament going on this year that is going to display 8 of the worlds top HW's to find out who is the best HW in the world right now and UFC nut huggers find any way they can to try to pull it down.

To be honest if I was Cain or JDS right now I would be pissed that I was not allowed to enter this mix and test myself against the best in the world because after this is complete the Winner will undoubtedly be Ranked No.1 HW in the world.


----------



## SmackyBear

jonnyg4508 said:


> :thumbsup: Good Posting!


Gracias.



_RIVAL_ said:


> That it does..... however making everybody happy is an task which will always be unattainable.


I concur. 



> http://www.cagepotato.com/strikeforce-locks-fedor-least-few-more-fights


That's certainly good news. I hope no monkey-wrenches are thrown in in the future.

Though hearing that Overeem only has two fights left is annoying. Hopefully he'd finish out the tourney if he advances to the finals, but Strikeforce may not want him to come back on a one fight deal, possibly win the tourney, than potentially leave for the UFC.



> Not necessarily. Your opinion is actually in alignment with the consensus..
> 
> I personally see this going through. Feel free to point fingers if I am proven wrong..


I'll be too bummed to point fingers.




KillerShark1985 said:


> What a load of sh1t, seriously if I could neg rep you again I would for been so full of it, what makes you think the UFC can steal the Reem away from the combined power of Dream, SF and K-1, dream on.
> 
> Bottom line is there is a tournament going on this year that is going to display 8 of the worlds top HW's to find out who is the best HW in the world right now and UFC nut huggers find any way they can to try to pull it down.
> 
> To be honest if I was Cain or JDS right now I would be pissed that I was not allowed to enter this mix and test myself against the best in the world because after this is complete the Winner will undoubtedly be Ranked No.1 HW in the world.


Reem has said multiple times he wants the UFC belt.

For all your talk of nut-huggers, the person who constantly seems to be hugging one promotion and hating on another is you.


----------



## Toxic

I don't know if everyone is still underestimating Arlovski's jaw despite the fact he took some heavy blows from Big Foot or if you are all overestimating Kharintinov's power but honestly I think its both. Arlovski looked off against BigFoot but if he gets his training together he could restablish himself as a legit HW. No chance he wins but I think he could beat Kharitinov, Wedum, possibly even Barnett or rematches with Rogers and BigFoot. The only two I give AA no chance against in the tournament are Fedor and especially the Reem.


----------



## joshua7789

KillerShark1985 said:


> What a load of sh1t, seriously if I could neg rep you again I would for been so full of it, what makes you think the UFC can steal the Reem away from the combined power of Dream, SF and K-1, dream on.
> 
> Bottom line is there is a tournament going on this year that is going to display 8 of the worlds top HW's to find out who is the best HW in the world right now and UFC nut huggers find any way they can to try to pull it down.
> 
> To be honest if I was Cain or JDS right now I would be pissed that I was not allowed to enter this mix and test myself against the best in the world because after this is complete the Winner will undoubtedly be Ranked No.1 HW in the world.


It is a real possibility. Dynamite didnt do so hot in the ratings department, FEG is in trouble. A lot of folks thought they needed to do great ratings with Dynamite in order to save the company. I hope that FEG doesnt go under, but im not going to be even slightly surprised if they do. If that were to happen, the Reem would most likely be able to make a lot more money in the UFC then he would just fighting for Strikeforce. Also, the dude has stated several times that he eventually wants to fight in the UFC.


----------



## osmium

Dream and K1 don't make money they lose it and strikeforce is lucky if they break even. The UFC could offer him 10 million a fight and still turn a profit on every show he is on.


----------



## jonnyg4508

KillerShark1985 said:


> What a load of sh1t, seriously if I could neg rep you again I would for been so full of it, what makes you think the UFC can steal the Reem away from the combined power of Dream, SF and K-1, dream on.



Um because Reem himself said he wanted the UFC belt?

And Neg rep really? You are that into the rep thing? Neg rep all you want you little girl. Doesn't bother me...I actually have a life...


----------



## jonnyg4508

SmackyBear said:


> For all your talk of nut-huggers, the person who constantly seems to be hugging one promotion and hating on another is you.


This. He is the biggest nut-hugger this place has. He gets so defensive. I'm here in the SF section applauding that they put this thing together. Just being realistic. Reem has 2 fights left on his contract...they need to get that locked up before he finishes the tournament.

But some how Big killer thinks I'm bashing it. 

Guy is loser.


----------



## Toxic

Guys watch it insulting other members doesn't fly around here.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Toxic said:


> Guys watch it insulting other members doesn't fly around here.


then go ban killerman. guy is troll.


----------



## Toxic

Seriously I am not warning you again this post is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

fedor by KO, i wish UFC would have GPs too, it would be perfect for the lw div right now, in a perfect world these guys would be combined into the ufc and we could have the best gp ever.


----------



## jonnyg4508

UFC_OWNS said:


> fedor by KO, i wish UFC would have GPs too, it would be perfect for the lw div right now, in a perfect world these guys would be combined into the ufc and we could have the best gp ever.


GPs are great. But I don't think the UFC needs them. I mean you put one on, its fun....then what. Everyone else ends up with a loss. The UFC can just put on straight up legit title fights with all the LW fighters they have. I suppose it would be nice in like the HW division...

In the end I think if you put on enough good fights, it is basically a tourney without calling it one. It would never work for like the WW or MW divisions. I don't want to see GSP or SIlva waste fights on the 6th or 7th best at their class. 

I think it is really good for SF, to pump some life into the stagnant HW division.


----------



## anderton46

This is the worst bracketing i've seen. EVER. Coker or whoever does the matchmaking has once again shown his inability. Clearly wanting one of his big 4 names to win he puts them all in one side of the bracket, therefore guaranteeing one in the final. This though, means that there is a chance like in any other mma fight of that guy losing. 

If he had any brains he'd have seeded it fairly and it'd also have made it much more likely for one of his big for to win. Instead of having to rely on a one off fight in the final, this way it takes 6 matches not to go his way for one of his big four not to win. 

It also is a joke purely for the fact you are eliminating either Werdum or Overeem in the first round. Utter joke, the first round is going to have bigger fights than the final...

Barnett and Reem in the final btw. That's if the tournament doesn't crumble after the first round when M1 want to renegotiate his contract and spend 2 years doing it, therefore delaying the tournement


----------



## Rusko

jonnyg4508 said:


> GPs are great. But I don't think the UFC needs them. I mean you put one on, its fun....then what. Everyone else ends up with a loss. The UFC can just put on straight up legit title fights with all the LW fighters they have. I suppose it would be nice in like the HW division...
> 
> In the end I think if you put on enough good fights, it is basically a tourney without calling it one. It would never work for like the WW or MW divisions. I don't want to see GSP or SIlva waste fights on the 6th or 7th best at their class.
> 
> I think it is really good for SF, to pump some life into the stagnant HW division.


I would love to see LHW gp in the UFC, just imagine:

Machida, shogun, rampage, rashad, bader, jbj, nog, franklin, randy, hammil,forrest


DAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## Johnni G

This is awesome for SF


----------



## Mastermonster

Johnni G said:


> This is awesome for SF


And for us fansraise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i think sergei might win it, he was the last man to beat overeem which was in 07 and by knockout, he has already beaten werdum, he has a lot of kos and has about 7 sub wins, with only 4 losses all up. sergei vs reem III final


----------



## BrutalKO

...Watching Mike Kyle nearly 40 pounds lighter than Silva, crack Bigfoot flush on the chops and nearly finishing him, Kyle just didn't have the power or top game to polish Antonio off when he dropped him. Speed kills. As I have said before, if Fedor had thrown that punch, Silva would have been buried because Fedor is practically unstoppable when he swarms after he drops you with a punch. Werdum lucklily baited Fedor and caught him. Emelianenko's footwork, timing, balance, and big speed advantage outclasses Silva. Fedor knows his return fight will have the MMA world watching and he knows how high the stakes are. Fedor will catch Silva at some point like he did to Rogers and get a dominating TKO finish... 

*...Alistair should have faced the man that beat him once. You'd figure he would want redemption. More dodgeball from the Demo man. Can't say I'm surprised...*


----------



## strikersrevenge

im sorry Bigfoot, u r young but, u cant stop Fedor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbDy34DuypA


----------



## EliteUndisputed

BrutalKO said:


> ...Watching Mike Kyle nearly 40 pounds lighter than Silva, crack Bigfoot flush on the chops and nearly finishing him, Kyle just didn't have the power or top game to polish Antonio off when he dropped him. Speed kills. As I have said before, if Fedor had thrown that punch, Silva would have been buried because Fedor is practically unstoppable when he swarms after he drops you with a punch. Werdum lucklily baited Fedor and caught him. Emelianenko's footwork, timing, balance, and big speed advantage outclasses Silva. Fedor knows his return fight will have the MMA world watching and he knows how high the stakes are. Fedor will catch Silva at some point like he did to Rogers and get a dominating TKO finish...
> 
> *...Alistair should have faced the man that beat him once. You'd figure he would want redemption. More dodgeball from the Demo man. Can't say I'm surprised...*


He's fighting Werdum, who beat him a few years ago.


----------



## box

strikersrevenge said:


> im sorry Bigfoot, u r young but, u cant stop Fedor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbDy34DuypA


His entrance/music always gives me butterflies. I can't wait for this tournament.


----------



## rredo

This fight is going to be very interesting given the height difference between Silva and Fedor. i feel that Fedor should take this fight to the ground to eliminate the reach and size of Silva.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

Fedor by highlight reel finish.


----------



## MrObjective

BrutalKO said:


> ...Watching Mike Kyle nearly 40 pounds lighter than Silva, crack Bigfoot flush on the chops and nearly finishing him, Kyle just didn't have the power or top game to polish Antonio off when he dropped him. Speed kills. As I have said before, if Fedor had thrown that punch, Silva would have been buried because Fedor is practically unstoppable when he swarms after he drops you with a punch. Werdum lucklily baited Fedor and caught him. Emelianenko's footwork, timing, balance, and big speed advantage outclasses Silva. Fedor knows his return fight will have the MMA world watching and he knows how high the stakes are. Fedor will catch Silva at some point like he did to Rogers and get a dominating TKO finish...
> 
> *...Alistair should have faced the man that beat him once. You'd figure he would want redemption. More dodgeball from the Demo man. Can't say I'm surprised...*


Antonio Silva (glorified can) and Andre Arlovski (washed up) - I don't think any of the other 6 fighters would ducked either. Chromier even with his lack of experience likely presents a better challenge than either. Werdum had no problem beating Antonio Silva in a pure stand-up affair. And who hasn't already beaten Arlovski.


----------



## Hiro

MrObjective said:


> Antonio Silva (glorified can) and Andre Arlovski (washed up) - I don't think any of the other 6 fighters would ducked either. Chromier even with his lack of experience likely presents a better challenge than either. Werdum had no problem beating Antonio Silva in a pure stand-up affair. *And who hasn't already beaten Arlovski*.


Werdum... because he lost to Arlovski :thumb02:


----------



## Terry77

Good to see Sergei back in mma (against quality oposition), instead of taking keep busy fights in k1. Very interested to see what he has to offer at this stage of his career. He looked past it in the Monson fight, here's hoping he brings it for this.


----------



## strikersrevenge

u know wat it iiiiiisssssss


----------



## _RIVAL_

MrObjective said:


> Antonio Silva (glorified can)i.


Dude what in gods name are you talking about thats a ridculous claim. :thumbsdown:

Antonio is a solid prospect.


----------



## CutterKick

MrObjective said:


> Antonio Silva (glorified can) and Andre Arlovski (washed up)


Please tell me you're joking? Silva is a top Jiu Jitsu practitioner with great judo. His striking isn't too bad either, I believe he has a Karate black belt? To call him a can is pretty dumb. He's not glorified, you've just under-rated him.


The only real problem with Arlovski is his jaw. If he gets tagged, he's going down. He's not really washed up, but that is a problem. With that being said, his boxing is very good. He was winning the fight with Fedor until he was dumb enough to go for that flying knee. He ain't gonna win the tournament but, he could cause problems along the way.


----------



## osmium

_RIVAL_ said:


> Dude what in gods name are you talking about thats a ridculous claim. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Antonio is a solid prospect.


He is 31 years old and has 17 fights he isn't a prospect. I suspect that he is basically Gonzaga with less power and better cardio.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well he was the EliteXC heavyweight champion. He was also the heavyweight champion of Cage Rage and the superheavyweight champion of Cage Warriors. Though in this stacked Strikeforce division he maybe lost in the rat race unfortunately!


----------



## jonnyg4508

Bigfoot being a "can" is off the wall. 

But I don't understand why he gets so much love. He has beat AA, lost to Werdum in a standup fight, and had to come back to finish a LHW that isn't even top 10 at 205. Silva has some skills, and is a quality fighter. I just never understood why he is cosidered in a Fedor or Overeem's league. 

Look at all the decent fighters he has fought...Werdum went to a dec. loss. AA he won by DECISION while everyone else is KOing him. Ricco he won by a SPLIT Decision. Kyle he TKO'd, but that took a lot to overcome. When I watch him fight I see a solid fighter, but not a world beater in anything. He is an all round fighter, who doesn't have any one thing that he can beat a top fighter with. He has a blackbelt, but he isn't some submission artist. He has decent hands, but he seems to struggle against anyone with solid standup. I see it as a pretty easy win for Fedor. At least Werdum has elite BJJ, which was on display in his Fedor win...at least he has something to come at Fedor or Overeem with that is dangerous. To me...Silva doesn't.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm not sure Bigfoot counts as a can. However, I do agree that he is a little bit overrated. I am sure Fedor will womp him!


----------



## Guy Incognito

> They are definitely doing a PRIDE style open tomorrow


Ariel helwani on twitter


----------



## kantowrestler

Well Strikeforce likes to do that. Then again M-1 Global also likes to do that. So in other words this isn't unexpected!


----------



## Machida Karate

Picks are in! I cant lose to Rauno on SF too! Im taking my belt here, and back in the UFC CPL BRING IT! :fight02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Well isn't this a heated rivalry. I love the whole setup on stuff like this. Can stuff like this get any better like it?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

someone please give me the stream tomorrow when the main card starts thank you


----------



## kantowrestler

That would be nice to see. Underground of course. But anyways!


----------



## dudeabides

UFC_OWNS said:


> someone please give me the stream tomorrow when the main card starts thank you


Only say the links in pm's or in the VIP because it's not allowed on this thread or in the Strikeforce forum. And I'm needing it too! Cause I will be at work, bummer that is, where they have basic cable only to watch. No Sho.


----------



## kantowrestler

It would still be nice to see though. Too bad that the undercard is on HDNet this time. I liked the last ones online!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

my man limba will hook me up with a pm


----------



## kantowrestler

Can someone hook me up? Well after all I've missed it would probably not go. But anyways, I've missed alot so whatever!


----------



## box

Get all your gold asses in the box tomorrow.


----------



## kantowrestler

Why did I see that coming?


----------



## box

awww Kanto, i'll look out for you little buddy . I'll be just as deperate for a link come tomorrow night. If you want, hit me up come fight time for a good time.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, we'll see. But I'm not holding my breath. Like I said I've missed alot!


----------



## Machida Karate

I watch all my UFC/SF events from a online stream that cost 2.99 Euro and i get all the VIP streams from the site for 24 hours.

But i go there because its good quality and guarantee stream


----------



## hixxy

I'll download it tomorrow afternoon and watch it. A 50MB broadband connection and a RS premium account do the job for me


----------



## Machida Karate

hixxy said:


> I'll download it tomorrow afternoon and watch it. A 50MB broadband connection and a RS premium account do the job for me


I cant wait lol, ill spend 20 euro if i have to, to watch it live


----------



## hixxy

I've got work at 6am in the morning (Sunday) so I will watch it when I get home about 2pm


----------



## Machida Karate

hixxy said:


> I've got work at 6am in the morning (Sunday) so I will watch it when I get home about 2pm


I bet you look forward to getting off work lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i get the slackers day off to see fedor fight live for the first time that io have seen, i hope sefo and kharitonov get KOs and fedor too


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> i get the slackers day off to see fedor fight live for the first time that io have seen, i hope sefo and kharitonov get KOs and fedor too


So live as in your goign to be there? I was able to make it to Fedor vs Werdum Live at the Arena, and it was a sad drive home lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> So live as in your goign to be there? I was able to make it to Fedor vs Werdum Live at the Arena, and it was a sad drive home lol


lol a shocking day for a mma fan, believe it or not i predicted werdum would win based on nothing and bada bing bada boom it happened, didnt think he would catch him that early though. i only enjoyed it because now his fans would shut up for a while


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> lol a shocking day for a mma fan, believe it or not i predicted werdum would win based on nothing and bada bing bada boom it happened, didnt think he would catch him that early though. i only enjoyed it because now his fans would shut up for a while


Lol not me, i was like DAMN Fedor kicked his ass that fast? Werdum better run his Brazilian ass off if Fedor gets his RM and whoops his ass in 10 seconds again and obviously not get Cocky on the GnP


----------



## UFC_OWNS

werdum must have had a 7 leaf clover along with my good luck from down under to pull that one out


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> werdum must have had a 7 leaf clover along with my good luck from down under to pull that one out


Yeah its true, i guess i always looked at the fight as Fedor failing after kicking his ass, other then looking at it as Werdum is such a great ground artist!

But he did it, and was perfect timing because Fedor couldn't of been more Cocky in his career then at that moment.

Never again will we see a Fedor Sub after he destroys the guy.

I think the Werdum fight actually helped Fedor, more then anything


----------



## UFC_OWNS

yeah the fanboys just annoyed me for so long so i had something to rub in there faces, werdum i have to say is not a really good well rounded fighter though, he only really has average striking at best and a sick bjj game, fedor played with fire by going to the ground with werdum and thinking he could just overpower werdum and he got burnt badly, he could have avoided it if he brought his hand out after the first triangle escape or 2 he could have held both hands together to prevent the armbar and rampage slam him.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, when Fedor said he was overconfident he definately was. He should've gone in that situation like he did against Big Nog. I guess years of destroying people got to him!


----------



## Guy Incognito

Someone PM me the you know...


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that would definately be nice!


----------



## vilify

I'll be rooting for Fedor for the first and last time


----------



## kantowrestler

Why for the last time? I've been rooting for Fedor for quite a while. I really haven't had a reason not to root for him!


----------



## hixxy

Fedor does look abit flabby to me though..


----------



## vilify

I want him to win tonight so Overeem can wreck him bad


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm not sure that's the best thing to wish for. I am not sure who I would want to win that one. I'll have to decide later!


----------



## hixxy

Fedor v Overeem should have been the final..


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, it should've been that way. Unfortunately that's not how Strikeforce saw it though. They saw fit to put them in the way they did!


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## UFC_OWNS

can someone pm me the stream for the main card thanks


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## kantowrestler

Someone should edit that into a comic. It would definately be funny. Honestly that probably isn't far from how it went down!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

> Promoters have said all week they expect the Izod Center, scaled to 14,500 seats, to be full Saturday night. But if that’s the case, the crowd will likely be heavily papered: A check of Ticketmaster on Friday showed groups of eight seats together available at every price level from cageside to the nosebleeds.


What does this mean really? Does this mean nobody is coming out to see Fedor fight or what? Those fools! :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I would love to pay easy for Fedor. I got to see him at the Affliction: Banned weigh-ins. That's probably the only free time!


----------



## Machida Karate

guy incognito said:


> [



I have to say that is some FUNNNY SHIT :thumb02: :happy02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, it does start to get interesting. It is also funny as well considering it all. Like I said should be made comics!


----------



## Guy Incognito

Surprised sergei got such a pop from the crowd


----------



## Roflcopter

Overeem vs Werdum is the fight of the first round.


----------



## SigFig

guy incognito said:


> Surprised sergei got such a pop from the crowd


The noobs in the crowd probably saw the flag behind him and thought he was Fedor... 

On a side note - Can someone introduce Mauro Ranallo to the sun?


----------



## osmium

My first response to the show "WTF Sefo?" I should probably look at the whole card beforehand. Valentjin is probably bad enough to lose to him though.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah Werdum versus Overeem is the round one fight. Evidently Sergei is a little more appreciated from the crowd. Hopefully it'll be a good fight when the time really comes!


----------



## Guy Incognito

OMG the commentators can't stop botching everything up.


----------



## Roflcopter

Pathetic.

Also Mauro is retarded. ***** doesn't use belts.


----------



## 420atalon

Well that went about as expected. Sefo is a fish on the ground and Overeem although a mediocre fighter has a ton of experience and mma knowledge.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Sefo seems like he hasn't quite gotten over the submission pain threshold, i haven't seen anybody tap to that.

Oh well i hope the next fights ar over just as quick so i can see arlofski and fedor

*Edit:*Coleman tapped someone with it back in the day but with a different technique.


----------



## vilify

Yeah i've never seen anyone get submitted like that. looked a bit weird.


----------



## Roflcopter

This'll be good.

Think Chad Griggs takes the hot young prospect.

Gian has cardio issues I believe.


----------



## Muttonwar

Ouch tapping to a neck crank is embarrassing. If you tapped to that in my gym even during practice you would never live it down.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Listening to these announcers really makes me appreciate Rogan and Goldy. This is too painful.


----------



## Rusty

Nice pair of lambchops on Griggs:thumbsup: 

Lol at both of them gassed within two minutes...


----------



## vilify

Yves is an @ss


----------



## SigFig

F*cking awesome. Lambchops ftw!


----------



## Roflcopter

Or...cardio doesn't really matter when you get bombed out.

Frank Shamrock is an idiot. No way Gillante was going to outstrike Griggs. His technique isn't any good and he didn't have the power and chin to bang with Griggs. Griggs is VERY good at those two areas alonse.

Not that good overall, but he will bang out anyone.


----------



## Rygu

Wow crazy fight, me likey.


----------



## 420atalon

Dang thought Griggs would be a tough challenge but didn't think he would tag Villante so easily.


----------



## SerJ

That was an entertaining fight! Gotta love the slugfests especially from Heavyweights. The Chops getting it done.


----------



## osmium

Man sub top 20 HW fights are like watching toughman contest fights.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Holy shit.

Didn't think Lavigne was going to stop that till the guy was dead. He does this shit all the time. He's such an awful ref.


----------



## vilify

They both sucked but cool fight.


----------



## Rusty

osmium said:


> Man sub top 20 HW fights are like watching toughman contest fights.


That ain't no shit. Felt like I was at a keg party there for a second.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

can someone PM me a legit stream? If I'm not supposed to ask this...sorry.


----------



## Roflcopter

Of course, os.

HW is still really bad.

Chad Griggs limited skillset could actually legitimately take him pretty far.

He'd beat Bum Rogers IMO.


----------



## AlphaDawg

lol @ Overeem and Werdum's awkward hand shake/pound/hug attempt.


----------



## SerJ

"50-50/60-40 for Fedor"... :-S

Hahaha, Barnett is going to beat Rogers and send him back to Sams Club unless he pops on a DT.


----------



## Rusty

Who the ef gets shot at a family reunion?


----------



## SigFig

RustyRenegade said:


> Who the ef gets shot at a family reunion?


You stole my thought... wtf?

ps. Barnett is so cocky for a busted "user". I will LMAO if Sam's Club KO's his ass. (though, I doubt that will happen)


----------



## SerJ

RustyRenegade said:


> Who the ef gets shot at a family reunion?


That's a hardcore family reunion! No hugs, but plenty of gun shots.


----------



## Roflcopter

The worst thing that could happen in this tournament is that Big Bum loses to Barnett, Barnett gets popped for roids, Rogers gets in the semis by default. Then the winner of the AA-Khart fight gets injured.

An alternate would make the final..


----------



## Guy Incognito

"Got shot at a Family Reunion"

LOL


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> Of course, os.
> 
> HW is still really bad.
> 
> Chad Griggs limited skillset could actually legitimately take him pretty far.
> 
> He'd beat Bum Rogers IMO.


He would have a shot but Rogers has more power and it isn't like Griggs defends himself. Not like the result of a can fight really matters though.

We might get a semi-competent HW fight here with Johnson/Rosario.


----------



## Roflcopter

Lavar is going to bang out chinny Shane.


----------



## vilify

RustyRenegade said:


> Who the ef gets shot at a family reunion?



with family like that who needs enemies:laugh:


----------



## Rusty

Roflcopter said:


> The worst thing that could happen in this tournament is that Big Bum loses to Barnett, Barnett gets popped for roids, Rogers gets in the semis by default. Then the winner of the AA-Khart fight gets injured.
> 
> An alternate would make the final..


Apparently the winner of the Rosario vs Johnson fight is the 1st alternate. At least I heard that somewhere earlier today.


----------



## osmium

They did a story about it on MMA Live I think it was some guy who wasn't part of the family showed up and started shooting at random.

At least these guys look like they train for MMA.


----------



## SerJ

LOL, "you ever run into a coffee table? I guess that's how it feels like when you take a knee shot to the legs from a HW. Unintentional comedy FTW from the announcers.


----------



## Roflcopter

Or not...:laugh:

I knew Johnson was going to lose as soon as I heard those loud grunts from those body shots in the clinch.

Dude has no cardio.

At least Rosario is fairly technical on the mat.


----------



## SerJ

Was someone playing the flute after Del Rosario's victory? That sounded weird...anyway, another finish in the first round. This card is just like the last few Strikeforce has put on. Awesome!


----------



## SigFig

SerJ said:


> Was someone playing the flute after Del Rosario's victory? That sounded weird...anyway, another finish in the first round. This card is just like the last few Strikeforce has put on. Awesome!


Haha, it was mic feedback, but it did sound like a flute.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Strikeforce cards are QUICK. Jesus. Their last like 3 events have been mainly first round finishes.


----------



## Roflcopter

If by awesome you mean very amateurish, then I agree.

At least the ME will be good.


----------



## osmium

That Jacket Fedor has is pretty fly. Like something a bobsledder would wear walking around the olympic park.


----------



## 420atalon

AlphaDawg said:


> Strikeforce cards are QUICK. Jesus. Their last like 3 events have been mainly first round finishes.


One sided fights usually end quickly. Entertaining to new fans who don't know the fighters or understand the finer points of mma but too predictable and disappointing imo.


----------



## SigFig

osmium said:


> That Jacket Fedor has is pretty fly. Like something a bobsledder would wear walking around the olympic park.


(It was a dope jacket)

Fedor wins via fashion TKO.


----------



## Roflcopter

WOW, it looks like Strikefarce is already entertaining the idea of going to Japan so Barnett can fight.


----------



## SerJ

Roflcopter said:


> WOW, it looks like Strikefarce is already entertaining the idea of going to Japan so Barnett can fight.


LOL! Something tells me you are spot on with that comment...


----------



## AlphaDawg

Come On Andrei! You Can Do It!


----------



## SigFig

Roflcopter said:


> WOW, it looks like Strikefarce is already entertaining the idea of going to Japan so Barnett can fight.


That news is like 2 weeks old homez. They've basically determined many of the events will be outside CSAC's jurisdiction, just to cater to Barnett.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22120/sco...pan-for-strikeforce-grand-prix-host-sites.mma

edit: the catering to Barnett is a presumption on my part, but let's call a spade a spade ;p


----------



## 420atalon

Please win Arlovski. My Pick Em belt relies on you.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Come on Arlofski


----------



## osmium

Hhaha key to victory take him down. How about punch him in the head.


----------



## Roflcopter

Thinking AA takes him down and subs him.

The Pitbull really nees some motivation though.

Someone get Michael Vick in AA's corner, bring back the killer instinct.


----------



## vilify

Alovski needs this BADLY.


----------



## Rusty

If I hear Karitonov or whatever his name is described as a dark horse one more time I'm gonna throw something at the tv.


----------



## SerJ

Let's hope Jackson's camp has arlovski's mind in the fight game again, but a certain "300/Sparta" video says otherwise. :-D 
It's been a while since an Arlovski win; definitely pulling for him but I surely wouldn't bet on him.


----------



## khoveraki

This tournament is so epic because you have NO idea who is going to win.


Everything seems so possible after the Werdum upset. Maybe Werdum easily subs Reem. Maybe Fedor loses to Silva. Maybe Arlovski wins the whole thing! 


Ah, crazzzzy.


----------



## Roflcopter

Good God Arshotsky, retire.

Why oh why didn't he shoot?


----------



## Rusty

That sucks for Arlovski. Feel bad for him:thumbsdown:


----------



## 420atalon

Bloody hell you useless bum Arlovski


----------



## vilify

He's 100% done...so sad.


----------



## SerJ

Damn it Arlovski!!! Once again, looking like a world beater and then one shot turns the entire fight around. He might get cut from strikeforce...strikeforce. Maybe it's time to hang them up. He just doesn't have the chin/heart anymore. Poor guy; I'll always be a fan.


----------



## SigFig

I wish I could mute Ranallo.

Time for Andrei to join Chuck amongst the newly retired.


----------



## Guy Incognito

I'm a Saaaaaaaad sad panda


----------



## Roflcopter

RustyRenegade said:


> If I hear Karitonov or whatever his name is described as a dark horse one more time I'm gonna throw something at the tv.


Did you throw something? :laugh:


----------



## the ultimate

Mauro, it's not 4 consecutive KO losses for Andrei.


----------



## deanmzi

poor Andre - if he ever had a chin it is gone. He has gone the way of Liddell - one solid shot makes him go loopy


----------



## Woodenhead

Time for glass chin to retire

:sadface:


----------



## AlphaDawg

SigFig said:


> *I wish I could mute Ranallo.*
> 
> Time for Andrei to join Chuck amongst the newly retired.


haha I know right. He tried SO hard with that Christina Aguilera thing but failed so miserably. 

The hate I have for these announcers grows stronger and stronger every event.

EDIT: "Let's give it up.............for the Russian." WTF? Seriously? Who hired these people?


----------



## Rygu

Kharitonov has some serious power. Arlovski didn't have a chance once he hit the ground.


----------



## Roflcopter

SerJ said:


> Damn it Arlovski!!! Once again, looking like a world beater and then one shot turns the entire fight around. He might get cut from strikeforce...strikeforce. Maybe it's time to hang them up. He just doesn't have the chin/heart anymore. Poor guy; I'll always be a fan.


I laughed at that once it settled in.

Cut from Strikeforce. :laugh:

Both hilarious and horrifyingly sad. 

Its to the point where I see Arshotsky take one punch and automatically assume the worst, and sadly am justified.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I've never, ever, ever, looked away from a fight before until tonight. 

I saw it coming from a mile away. I looked away and yelled at my girlfriend for not understanding. I don't like this part about mma. Poor Arlovski.


----------



## joshua7789

Sergei, you probably just retired Andre, do the world a favor and put Gus Johnson out of our misery as well. My god, listening to his post fight interviews is giving me a rectal bleed.


----------



## osmium

What kind of ******* stupid questions was that. ******* go back to calling shitty college basketball games already.


----------



## SigFig

Jeezus Effing K-rist!!!!

Enough with the darkhorse you f*cking worthless sh*tbag announcers!


----------



## Guy Incognito

OMG GET GUS JOHNSON THE HELL OUTTA THERE:angry08:


----------



## SerJ

RustyRenegade said:


> If I hear Karitonov or whatever his name is described as a dark horse one more time I'm gonna throw something at the tv.


I say you threw your cellphone at the Tv


----------



## Blitzz

20 minutes in for me and I am sick of Mauro already...


----------



## kantowrestler

It's spelled Kharintov and yes he is the black horse. Also what's with the panda thing? Anyways he's the last guy to own a win against Alistair Overeem!


----------



## vilify

I sure hope Fedor doesnt follow the same fate and get KTFO


----------



## Roflcopter

kantowrestler said:


> It's spelled Kharintov and yes he is the black horse. Also what's with the panda thing? Anyways he's the last guy to own a win against Alistair Overeem!


Black horse.

:laugh:

:laugh:


----------



## Terror Kovenant

AA comes out on fire only to be pissed on in one shot. Very upsetting to see him go out like this again. I can only imagine the headaches be must have


----------



## Rusty

Roflcopter said:


> Did you throw something? :laugh:


I did but intentionally missed the telly. Not that an empty can of chaser would have done much damage anyway:thumbsdown: 

I wish somebody would slap the shit out of that guy.

Oh Gina Carano is back:sarcastic12:


----------



## streetpunk08

Blitzz said:


> 20 minutes in for me and I am sick of Mauro already...


I have the entire telecast muted


----------



## SerJ

Roflcopter said:


> I laughed at that once it settled in.
> 
> Cut from Strikeforce. :laugh:
> 
> Both hilarious and horrifyingly sad.
> 
> Its to the point where I see Arshotsky take one punch and automatically assume the worst, and sadly am justified.


Same here! You just know one shot is going to take him out. 

Good luck to him with whatever he does if he decides to retire. 

Gina...so sexy. I didnt think she would be back.


----------



## Woodenhead




----------



## SigFig

Wow, this girl-on-girl interview would be a lot better if they were making out instead of talking.


----------



## Roflcopter

Why the **** is Gina so giggly?


----------



## streetpunk08

Whenever you hear an MMA "special announcement" it's guaranteed to suck


----------



## Rygu

Woodenhead said:


>


Poor Andrei.


----------



## Rusty

kantowrestler said:


> It's spelled Kharintov and yes he is the black horse. Also what's with the panda thing? Anyways he's the last guy to own a win against Alistair Overeem!


Kanto, isn't there some gasoline you should be huffing somewhere? Learning to spell lose, loose, and loser would be something you should work on before correcting someone spelling you dipshit


----------



## osmium

That photo is hilarious because of his mouthpiece. I was drinking tea when I saw it and almost spit it out everywhere.


----------



## Blitzz

streetpunk08 said:


> Whenever you hear an MMA "special announcement" it's guaranteed to suck


In which it did indeed suck.


----------



## SerJ

SigFig said:


> Wow, this girl-on-girl interview would be a lot better if they were making out instead of talking.


Agreed!!!

Who knows why she is so giggly and shy lookin; must be all part of the sexiness.


----------



## khoveraki

Last-minute predictions for this fight?



I'm stuck between Fedor by ground and pound end of round one, or fedor by top-mount sub round two.




This tournament is so unpredictable.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Silva seriously suffers from a disease? Wow. I feel like an asshole.

I thought he was just ugly.


----------



## Roflcopter

I think she's a lush.

Buzzed.

SOMEONE's getting lucky tonight.


----------



## Rusty

AlphaDawg said:


> Silva seriously suffers from a disease? Wow. I feel like an asshole.
> 
> I thought he was just ugly.


And people poker fun at the size of Titos head:laugh:


----------



## SerJ

AlphaDawg said:


> Silva seriously suffers from a disease? Wow. I feel like an asshole.
> 
> I thought he was just ugly.


I thought he injected steroids in his chin myself..... Joking of course. 

I think Fedor takes this via KO. Kyle landed good shots on silva and he is no Fedor. I'm going to say in the first round to match the rest of the fights.


----------



## Fine Wine

Sad Arlovski has no chin, he was my favourite heavyweight for a long time back in the day.

Think Fedor takes this rather handily against BigFoot.....


----------



## SigFig

Yeah, Frank, Fedor doesn't dream like you, so Fedor's the weird one, huh?

Maybe you should dream of telling your f*cking orthodontist to remove the fencing from your grill.


----------



## Guy Incognito

God shamrocks keys to the cage are afwul


----------



## AlphaDawg

As we get closer and closer to the fight, I question why I picked Fedor. 

****. I should have bet on Silva.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

So apparently multiple time ***** champ fedor should stay off the ground....


----------



## Rusty

SigFig said:


> Yeah, Frank, Fedor doesn't dream like you, so Fedor's the weird one, huh?
> 
> Maybe you should dream of telling your f*cking orthodontist to remove the fencing from your grill.


D-fence! LOL:laugh:


----------



## 420atalon

Fine Wine said:


> Sad Arlovski has no chin, he was my favourite heavyweight for a long time back in the day.


It isn't even that his chin is suspect. Once he gets hit he folds and becomes much too tentative. He was doing good tonight but after Kharitonov hit him once he became scared and just kept backing up.


----------



## Rusty

Silva looks scared. Nevermind, he looks comfortable now but seemed intimidated initialliy. 

Silva 10-9?


----------



## SerJ

Good fight so far; my pick is wandering to silva now. :-D


----------



## Fine Wine

420atalon said:


> It isn't even that his chin is suspect. Once he gets hit he folds and becomes much too tentative. He was doing good tonight but after Kharitonov hit him once he became scared and just kept backing up.


Yes, I just don't think his heart is really in it anymore. It's not like his age is a concern, at 32 you should still be at/very close to your prime.

But whilst it is sad his no longer in his best form, I'm not sad for him, see link:

http://www.lowkick.com/Strikeforce/...-Arlovskis-ex-girlfriend-Patrycja-Mikula-7690


----------



## SigFig

God I hope Fedor wins, so I can load up on Overeem should they meet.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Silva is a huge dude


----------



## vilify

intense!


----------



## AlphaDawg

First round goes to Silva.

F*CK YEA!


----------



## SerJ

Slug fest!!!! Fedor can still take those big shots. Damn, that was nice. I think Fedor took it slightly. He went for some subs in that round besides throwing strikes with silva.


----------



## streetpunk08

Really good round Silva needs to throw some knees from the clinch, 10-9 Silva though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

10-9 Fedor


----------



## Rusty

AlphaDawg said:


> First round goes to Silva.
> 
> F*CK YEA!


I'm drunkish but thinking Silva might end up submitting Fedor

Can you not elbow in SF?


----------



## Shoegazer

Terror Kovenant said:


> 10-9 Fedor


10-9 Silva


----------



## SerJ

What heart Fedor has!!!


----------



## osmium

Yeah ***** is the same as BJJ right Fedor you don't need to train BJJ. Bigfoot might be gassing though.

Haha the ******* mutumbo finger wave.


----------



## SigFig

Fedor fans thinking 10-9 Fedor round 2 right about now...


----------



## AlphaDawg

Fedor got fuckin' destroyed and I am loving every second of it.

10-8 round, EASY.


----------



## Rusty

Effing awesome fight! Silva giving the Mutumbo finger wave was icing on the cake! Whoo hooo!

Wtf is going on?


----------



## Guy Incognito

...............


----------



## Terror Kovenant

10-9 fedor 
10-8 silva


----------



## BOMDC

Ouch Fedor...


----------



## Shoegazer

20-17 Silva


----------



## SerJ

Wow, what an intense fight. Fedor=machine!!! Way to survive. That could have been a 10-8. Damn....NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Wanted Fedor to take it in the end since silva gassed. Damn it!


----------



## vilify

holy shit


----------



## 420atalon

I knew Silva was going to manhandle Fedor. Wish I would have picked him in Pick Em


----------



## streetpunk08

Silva bullied Fedor there, Mutumbo finger wave is win though haha, oh shit they stopped it M-1 is gonna whack somebody


----------



## Guy Incognito

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Roflcopter

Well, that was impressive.

Disappointing by impressive.


----------



## Rygu

Wow, fights been stopped.

This sucks.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Did the doctor call it or did fedor give up?


----------



## Rusty

The bow and kiss of respect:sarcastic12:


----------



## SigFig

Gawdamnit, I really wanted to load up on the Reem vs Fedor...


----------



## vilify

damn I should hav bet on Silva


----------



## SigFig

So why did Koscheck get to continue against GSP, with his eye swoled shut too???


----------



## streetpunk08

Alot of people are gonna complain and I wanted to see more but that eye is completely wrecked.

Personally I thought the Kos fight should have been stopped after the 4th and was surprised it wasn't.


----------



## marcthegame

man that some bs i could have seen fedor wining the 3rd via big foot being gassed.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Garbage stoppage.


----------



## osmium

FEDOR STILL #1 P4P WERDUM AND BIGFOOT ARE TIED FOR #2!!!! 

Dude just got beat by a guy who would probably lose to Struve, go back to can crushing Fedor.


----------



## khoveraki

Well that's some controversial ass shit. Kos' eye was twice as bad and they let him fight another twenty minutes.



Who the hell was this doctor?


----------



## Guy Incognito

Bigfoot is legit.

Bring on OVEREEM and Barnett


----------



## Roflcopter

Fedor got dominated. Anti-climactic but took a lot of shots and his eye closed.

Overeem vs Fedor is no more...shitty but Overeem-Werdum will be good and hopefully Overeem-Silva.


----------



## Big_Charm

I think I might cry.... :confused05:

Damn I hate when fights are stopped... Fedor's eye looked nasty, fully closed.

God damnit.... maybe it's time to wrap up a long, fruitful career? :confused02:

Congrats to Silva.


----------



## 420atalon

marcthegame said:


> man that some bs i could have seen fedor wining the 3rd via big foot being gassed.


Lol, Silva wasn't even tired compared to Fedor. 3rd round would have been the same as the second except Fedor would have been finished, doctor did him a favor.


----------



## SerJ

Good fight! 2 in a row for Fedor now...crazy. 

Props to silva. Won't mind seeing silva/Overeem. 

It would have been bad ass if the fight wasn't stopped and Fedor came back an beat him in the third after that ass beating second round. Good job silva though; way to finish the machine. Totally jacked that eye up.


----------



## Walker

Huge congrats to Silva but I need to keep all sharp objects away from me tonight. Wow- can't believe he just dominated Fedor like that. Great win for Bigfoot and super classy in the win.​


----------



## rallyman

wow!!!
man check out fedors face, even worse than koschecks:fight02:


----------



## vilify

guy incognito said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



LOL :thumbsup:

I'm speechless


----------



## tykilroy

Fedor should move to LW. The Heavy weights are just to big these days


----------



## guam68

Man I was hoping to see an epic 3rd round comeback. I feel it should be the fighters choice to fight on in that situation?


----------



## Woodenhead

lol Watch it end up Werdum-Silva

Rogers-Silva in the final!


----------



## Fine Wine

hahahaha

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_Silva_(fighter)

Look at the way Fedor lost on his record at the bottom?

Edit: Been changed already, but it was lost by "****".


----------



## Elitemajik

Fedor got destroyed, no way he comes back to win this fight


----------



## Guy Incognito

Hopefully this kills vadim and M-1


----------



## SerJ

marcthegame said:


> man that some bs i could have seen fedor wining the 3rd via big foot being gassed.


Yea, I was thinking the same. Sucks it was stopped early but I think it was justified. Look at that eye! Hope he comes back for another. Much respect to both men.


----------



## SigFig

osmium said:


> FEDOR STILL #1 P4P WERDUM AND BIGFOOT ARE TIED FOR #2!!!!
> 
> Dude just got beat by a guy who would probably lose to Struve, go back to can crushing Fedor.


Os... get ready for some classic fanboy denial after this one... Size differential, blame it on the doc, etc.

Sh*t is gonna get epic.


----------



## streetpunk08

If a doctor feels a fighter can't defend himself or has taken too much damage their gonna stop the fight because 99% of fighters are gonna wanna continue no matter what.


----------



## Rusty

tykilroy said:


> Fedor should move to LW. The Heavy weights are just to big these days


I doubt he'd be able to make 155. He is short so maybe


----------



## enceledus

ugh... Fedor looked like crap. This is what he gets for fighting cans most of the time, and for allowing M1 to keep him from fighting consistently. He should have been fighting more and fighting the best. I saw this coming from a mile away. 

M1 is going to be screwed now. They have nothing but Fedor and he isn't producing, and from the looks of it, possibly retiring.


----------



## Bonnar426

Wow! Fedor loses again! Did Werdum steal his soul???


----------



## 420atalon

guy incognito said:


> Hopefully this kills vadim and M-1


M-1 is now irrelevant just like Fedor...


----------



## Rusty

SigFig said:


> Os... get ready for some classic fanboy denial after this one... Size differential, blame it on the doc, etc.
> 
> Sh*t is gonna get epic.


He was too old. Some superbly wise fan already started a thread about it in the SF section.


----------



## Nikkolai

I think he's going to retire.


----------



## Roflcopter

Vadim is going to go hang himself now...:laugh:


----------



## Cragly

At least the translator uses a notepad and doesn't make up as much of the stuff like Ed Soares


----------



## vilify

this tournament is wide open


----------



## SigFig

I like Fedor, he seems nice and humble. Dude could lose the gut, drop to LHW, and be champ... in SF


----------



## Guy Incognito

Struve would get raped by bigfoot.

Struve got his ass handed to him by dennis stoinic


----------



## Guy Incognito

Lol sherdog imploded again


----------



## osmium

vilify said:


> this tournament is wide open


Maybe it is wide open if Overeem breaks his hand knocking Werdum's head off otherwise he will just slaughter everyone.



guy incognito said:


> Struve would get raped by bigfoot.
> 
> Struve got his ass handed to him by dennis stoinic


Bigfoot got tooled standing by Werdum.


----------



## vilify

Big foot is obviously a beast along with Khartinoz and Barnett I could see an upset


----------



## khoveraki

guy incognito said:


> Struve would get raped by bigfoot.
> 
> Struve got his ass handed to him by dennis stoinic


You mean the guy he submitted in the second round? A fight that he won? :confused05:



But yeah I think Silva is an okay fighter. He didn't look great tonight IMO, just had a great gameplan and really good luck.


----------



## SigFig

guy incognito said:


> Lol sherdog imploded again


I was just gonna ask if anyone had checked the crapdog boards... lolz


----------



## Roflcopter

God forbid Silva gets popped for roids...:laugh:


----------



## Cragly

2 losses in a row...Dana would have him cut come Monday Morning.


----------



## Iuanes

Roflcopter said:


> Vadim is going to go hang himself now...:laugh:


:laugh: He looked like he was thinking about the length of rope in the Fedor interview.



In all seriousness, I hope this is truly it for Fedor. He belongs to different era and is too old and too traditional to adjust properly.

He is a humble and simple man and he shouldn't take any more damage or tarnishes to his reputation because of money or pride.


----------



## 420atalon

The thing about Fedor is that he has always found a way to get through adversity due to his heart. That works when you are fighting other guys that could make LHW, one dimensional fighters or freak shows but not against larger well rounded fighters like Silva.


----------



## Guy Incognito

SigFig said:


> I was just gonna ask if anyone had checked the crapdog boards... lolz


I imagine there is going to be lots of E-suicides tonight.


----------



## SigFig

Maybe Fedor gets a going-away fight in Dream... I could see them putting him against Satoshi Ishii or Minowaman.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> God forbid Silva gets popped for roids...:laugh:


He takes testosterone because of his disease I believe.


----------



## streetpunk08

SigFig said:


> Maybe Fedor gets a going-away fight in Dream... I could see them putting him against Satoshi Ishii or Minowaman.


That's what I think he will end up doing after the emotions of the loss subside.


----------



## Roflcopter

Iuanes said:


> *:laugh: He looked like he was thinking about the length of rope in the Fedor interview.
> *
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope this is truly it for Fedor. He belongs to different era and is too old and too traditional to adjust properly.
> 
> He is a humble and simple man and he shouldn't take any more damage or tarnishes to his reputation because of money or pride.


:laugh:

I don't mind Fedor, he's a crazy athlete and a pretty good guy it seems, but I wouldn't piss on Vadim if he was on fire.

I'm glad him and Mob-1 are about to go bankrupt. :thumb02:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy

man, that was one busted up face. 

Regardless of the stoppage, fedor had a punchers chance if that 3rd round happened, and if bigfoot got him down it was going to be all over.

I gained a lot of respect for fedor tonight, but he is surrounded by scum and they deserve this. Not him.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wait, is M-1 Global really about to go bankrupt? So another promotion is about to go down the toilet? Well Strikeforce outlast another one I guess!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

suck shite m-1 for ruining fedors career after pride, i did a crappy 2-5 by picking sefo who has no ground game, villante who got screwd by lavinge for stopping the momentum after the head kick, and me giving fedor the benefit of the doubt because i wanted to see the reem vs fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well so much for Overeem versus Fedor. It looks like things are going to be different. If Overeem makes it to the finals he faces someone alone!


----------



## Rusty

As opposed to having a tag team partner? What the hell you mean alone?


----------



## vilify

Who would have ever thought Fedor would get his ass pounded like that? I hope thats not the memory of him that sticks with everyone.


----------



## kantowrestler

Nope, the memory of him I'm going to have is that of him pounding everyone else. That will long be my memory of him. Long live the Last Emperor!


----------



## rockybalboa25

RustyRenegade said:


> As opposed to having a tag team partner? What the hell you mean alone?


Maybe he's talking about steroids, IDK. Overeem still hasn't beaten anybody that's any good at HW. 



vilify said:


> Who would have ever thought Fedor would get his ass pounded like that? I hope thats not the memory of him that sticks with everyone.


It kind of reminded me of Ali vs Holmes. Ali just didn't have it anymore and took a terrible beating, just like Fedor. I also think that Fedor never really evolved from his days in Pride. He needed more skills to overcome his size disadvantage. It used to be that guys Bigfoot size didn't have any speed or skill, but mma has changed. Now there are guys that are big, fast, and skilled.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Sherdog has crashed lol it cant load anymore, well their is one thing left to this whole saga....

Dana White vs Vadim Finkelstein at UFC Rio.


----------



## Roflcopter

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Sherdog has crashed lol it cant load anymore, well their is one thing left to this whole saga....
> 
> Dana White vs Vadim Finkelstein at UFC Rio.


Dana by TKO(Punches)


----------



## kantowrestler

Well first of all Sherdog obviously needs to expand their bandwidth. Second, the reaction to this should be very interesting. I wonder how it's all going to come down tomorrow!


----------



## Ocelot

Tbh i saw lots of bad technique from fedor's end period. Has nothing to do with that age or size bs...mma evolved Fedor didn't.


----------



## Mckeever

In a bit Fedor lad.


----------



## hixxy

Fedor done then?


----------



## jonnyg4508

I have said it from the jump. This Grad Prix or HW tourny or whatever they are calling it was a dumb idea. In 1 night they basically retire 2 of their top 8 HWs. 

Who has the best shot at beating Overeem now? Not sure. Could happen, but I don't see it. 

IF Overeem wins this thing he will have beaten Werdum, Bigfoot, Rogers and prolly Barnett or Sergei. There will be no one left for him to fight...he will most likely leave and go to the UFC.

Such a dumb idea from the beginning.


----------



## pipe

I saw Big foot utalize the **** choke a few times, is this legal?


----------



## khoveraki

pipe said:


> I saw Big foot utalize the **** choke a few times, is this legal?




Legal _and_ sexy.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I think Fedor should call it a career. He had a nice run as number one fighter in the world and several large scale titles. The man has nothing to be ashamed about and should call it!


----------



## osmium

pipe said:


> I saw Big foot utalize the **** choke a few times, is this legal?


It wasn't some of the time but was most of it. You can't put your thumb onto the windpipe and apply pressure but you can use your hand to hold their neck.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well the **** choke is kind've interesting. Anyways it was one of those matches. But whatever, Fedor's career is at an end!


----------

